# What is the best repro sheet metal for a 69 GTO?



## longbros (Oct 1, 2012)

I need to replace my hood, front fenders, and front valance. I have advertised for weeks locally for used OEM items with no luck. There are so many choices, Dynacorn, Sherman, etc, which fits the best?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

locally ??? where are you ?? not in the NORTHWEST I bet

repop hoods are real decent seen a few on restorations that fit well but the center rise is a tad flatter
kinda obvious ,, but ,....

repoop fenders are junk unless you need patch panels
they dont have the same curve as the door and fit horrible by the top
and seem short top to bottom at the door

front valances ,,, the 2 repoops I have had I coulnt get original fiberglass bezels to fit correctly and my 
valance chrome originals were 3/8" off side to side gig azz gaps
repop fiberglass surrounds fit even worse

I am fairly sure they were dyna corny parts
more krap from Ames not all just another poorly advertised part

I have 69 fenders mint straight but rust issues .. I have kinds ruff repairable fenders too
also a sweet core support 69 original w ac 
and a very nice complete original 69 valance ... 
not for the faint of heart ,,,, they are not cheap swap meet prices tho
nice parts for a nice restoration

Scott
2o6 4six5 9165 

I just drove 350 miles to get a 350.00 passenger 70 only fender for my RALLYE 350 cutlass ,,... monday
and spent a grand in his garage .... you never know what youlle find ,,,,


----------



## longbros (Oct 1, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> locally ??? where are you ?? not in the NORTHWEST I bet
> 
> repop hoods are real decent seen a few on restorations that fit well but the center rise is a tad flatter
> kinda obvious ,, but ,....
> ...


I am on the east coast, in West Virginia. I advertised in DC and surrounding areas, no luck. I don't mind installing patch panels if I could find some decent, straight fenders. It is my understanding that the repro fenders are junk. I understand the repro hoods fit pretty well, but fade away in the center as you say.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

LongBro
Search Results \
check this site maybe get lucky


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Have you checked Franks Pontiac Parts? Probably not local to you, but they have all original parts in various condition.


----------

